# Jerry Miculek's DVD



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I got JM's DVD on advanced shooting.
Saw it a coupla times but requires more viewing to sink into.

At first he answers practical questions about details in grip, trigger control, stance, reloading, fast drawing. He definitely suggests to use the pad of the trigger finger. according to him, the joint is inefficient since it leaves too much of the finger outside the guard. This especially in rapid fire. He concludes though that trigger control may vary from person to person and from gun to gun.


Rapid fire: he reccomends to keep the gun cycling when moving from one target to the other. The DVD also contains practical examples at the range. He has a sort of a cronograph hung on his belt measuring lag time between shots. 

DVD is good in that it's real. He tries and shoot a gong with a scoped revolver at 300 yards in a windy day. He misses every round but one.

All in all, a very pleasant and useful viewing.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have his CD on tearing down the S&W revolver and it has a lot of good tips in it. He's the man when it comes to the double action revolver.:smt023


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Whenever I see him shoot I am always impressed with his speed and accuracy. What he does with a revolver truly amazes me. I always think the same thing "imagine if someone broke into his house while he was home".


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's a shot timer on his belt. Every serious shooter should have one. 

I remain shocked at the number of shooters who have a dozen pistols but no shot timer. Practical shooting is part accuracy and part speed. Practical or defensive shooting practice without a timer is like shooting without a target - you have no objective feedback on how well you are doing, or if you are improving.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the correct definition Mike,
before that, I would have seriously thought a shot timer was a timer hit by a bullet....

I read JM really trained hard to achieve his velocity, things like dry-firing while driving his delivery truck, or shooting 1000 rounds a day (I wonder if that's possible, one should stay up all night demooning, reloading and re-mooning...-what a life ! )


----------

